# I found a baby pigeon (I am a newbie)



## Nica (Jul 14, 2021)

Good day, I found a pigeon in our yard in South Africa. I've got him 2 days. I fed him wholeweat bread and dog cookies soaked in water (resources are limited). I am unsure how old he is, type of pigeon and amount of food to give (not sure how to monitor his crop?) Mother didn't show up when I put him outside. Please see photo attached. Advice will be appreciated!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Please don't feed him bread and dogfood. This can cause sour crop. Do you have a large petshop nearby that sells Aviplus? That is a handrearing food for parrots. You can try feeding him with a cut-off syringe as in youtube videos. Just google "feeding baby pigeon" and there will be plenty of videos available. However, he looks like a little laughing dove. Sometimes when a bit older, they don't want to be fed with a syringe and then you will need to handfeed. Do you have frozen green peas? You can defrost a few in warm water, split them in half (cause he is so small), open the beak and put one half deep inside over the tongue for him to swallow. Start by feeding him 20 halves (10 peas). When that gets digested (his droppings will be green and mushy) then feed more. A baby that size will need 30 halves (15 peas) 3 times a day. If food is digesting well, there will be plenty of droppings inbetween feedings and you will notice the crop getting smaller. You can teach him to drink water by dipping the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water. Peas have a high moisture content, so don't be alarmed if he is not drinking.

Where are you located?


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

You can also make your own formula if can't get any. Put some corn, buckwheat, oats, peas halves, unhulled sunflower seeds (small amount), millet, dari, milo (sorghum) and egg shell in blender and blend into powder, mix with water and here you go. 
But bird powdered formula is better, it has added vitamins and minerals for proper development.


----------

